# Need Help Cutting a Circle



## deb1066 (May 3, 2007)

I am using corel x4, rstones macro, us cutter mh721 and Signblazer to cut. When I cut out a template my circles have a hanging tab in each one. I am using a 60 blade with an offset of .35 They do not weed proplerly. Is there a way to do an overcut in the program so the circle will complete. When I use the 25 mil template material not all circles are round some are oval. Any suggestions on either problem would be greatly appreciated. I am so frustrated with the cutter some will cut and then some won't. Thank You!

Deb


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Your offset might be too high. The default offset for most 60* blades is .25


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

Can you set overcut? That is normally the same value as the offset. Also try doing a double cut. Not sure how it is done in rstones. In Stone Cut Pro, it is an option.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

deb1066 said:


> I am using corel x4, rstones macro, us cutter mh721 and Signblazer to cut. When I cut out a template my circles have a hanging tab in each one. I am using a 60 blade with an offset of .35 They do not weed proplerly. Is there a way to do an overcut in the program so the circle will complete. When I use the 25 mil template material not all circles are round some are oval. Any suggestions on either problem would be greatly appreciated. I am so frustrated with the cutter some will cut and then some won't. Thank You!
> 
> Deb


Offset being too high can cause cuts not to finish. You tube search for offset settings there is an excellent video on offset settings and how they affect the cuts


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

check your cut strip, make sure your blade cutter doesn't have any debris and what is your downforce?


----------

